# jaja....der compressor



## benibamboo (30. Juli 2004)

also...ich wollt ma fragen., ob hier jemand vielleicht in der lage is, mir so richtig zu erklären, was ich mit nem compressor so alles machen kann, un für was der eigentlich da is... =)


----------



## squeaker (30. Juli 2004)

in welcher Sound-Software?


----------



## benibamboo (30. Juli 2004)

ich hab den von reason un die den waves c1 ...


----------



## squeaker (30. Juli 2004)

Probier mal den Link


----------



## benibamboo (30. Juli 2004)

Yeah....genau sowas hab ich gesucht .... dankeschön =)


----------



## Joh (30. Juli 2004)

Hier nochmal auf Deutsch: Klick!


----------



## benibamboo (30. Juli 2004)

ahhh...auf deutsch...des nenn ich ja ma ne schöne sache


----------

